# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Artisanat] Artificier Guide 0-400 en 30 minutes max.

## Tatsu-Kan

Coin !

Après le métier de Maître-Queux, que vous pourrez retrouver ici, je m'attaque donc au métier d'Artificier.

Note : Une petite précision est nécessaire, le coût de revente des matériaux produit n'a pas été indiquée dans les documents pour le moment, mais il est facilement possible de récupérer 1 à 2 po sans grande difficulté.
Etant joueur, j'ai crafté 4 éléments du niveau maximum, que j'ai ensuite placé dans la forge mystique, ce qui m'a donné (avec pas mal de chance) un exotique que j'ai revendu 4po50 à l'hv. Ce qui m'a remboursé la totalité du métier.
Mais la revente à l'hv des boules d'ectoplasmes obtenues en recyclant les objets jaunes 80, ainsi que la revente au pnj des potions et cristaux permet normalement de récupérer environ 1po50.





Une feuille excel contenant les tarifs à jour, ainsi qu'une fiche des recettes imprimable est disponible à l'adresse suivante :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...mZuNzVMUVNUc3c

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Autre guides : 
- Chef 0-400 en 30 minutes

----------


## purEcontact

Il y a un problème entre 300 et 325.
Avec ta liste, j'arrive à 316 :s.

Edit : 
J'ai débloqué le 325 en faisant des crafts un peu n'importe comment mais de 325 à 375 ça se passe aussi bien que 0-300.

----------


## Bartinoob

Edit : rien dit, j'vais apprendre à lire.

----------


## Charmide

Déjà monté sur mon main mais j'utiliserai sûrement ton guide pour mes rerolls trop peu rapides !
Bravo pour la présentation, c'est la classe  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Pour tes rerolls ? ça m'a l'air de couter plus cher que d'autres métiers, non ?

----------


## Charmide

A part celui-ci j'ai monté uniquement cuisinier 400, donc je peux difficilement comparer, mais 3po 50 avec 1 ou 2po à revendre ça me paraît pas énorme, non?

Y'a quoi en moins cher à part la cuisine?

----------


## Maximelene

C'st effectivement pas énorme, surtout s'il y a moyen de revendre un peu.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Il y a un problème entre 300 et 325.
> Avec ta liste, j'arrive à 316 :s.
> 
> Edit : 
> J'ai débloqué le 325 en faisant des crafts un peu n'importe comment mais de 325 à 375 ça se passe aussi bien que 0-300.


J'ai corrigé, en modifiant la quantité de cristaux à crafter. J'étais pas sur de ce point en écrivant le guide.

----------


## Vroum

Fait à l'instant, de 0 à 400.

Comme purE un petit creux au pallier 300, et un peu de craft/découvertes supplémentaires sur la fin.
Sinon c'est nickel.

J'ai voulu jouer à la forge sans réussite, recevant un jaune qui ne m'a même pas donné d'ecto. 
Mais au final ça ne m'a coûté que 70 pa, ayant une partie des compos en stock.

Merci donc pour ce guide.  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

Ce phate guide  ::o: 

Encore ! Encore ! Encore !

----------


## Zepolak

Les prix ont déjà pas mal augmentés des matières premières que j'ai regardé. Y a des gens qui ont balancé ça sur Reddit ou est-ce que CPC est juste tellement lu... Ou c'est juste que vous avez été 50 à le mettre en pratique ?

----------


## Guitou

J'ai pas testé encore (jai déjà un perso à 400 artificier) mais pour mon reroll ça le fera pile poil.

Par contre il y a sûrement une coquille : il est indiqué 48 rondins de bois ancestral mais si je regarde ce qu'on doit construire il faut 26 planches à 3 rondins chacunes.

----------


## Bobnas

Il manque les minerais d'argent dans la liste des compos à acheter.
En tout cas, sacré travail. Jolie.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Merci pour les retours sur les petites erreurs.

J'ai corriger le fichier en conséquence.
- Correction du nombre de rondins de bois ancestral
- Correction de l'oubli du prix du minerai d'argent

Par contre, effectivement zepo, y'a eu de l'augmentation sur certains compos ^^
Et vu les remerciement que j'ai régulièrement en jeu (étonnant), je peux t'affirmer que ça circule bien en dehors de CPC. (Alors que c'est posté qu'ici)

----------


## Korbeil

Tatsu-Kan, c'est un peu la star chez CPC  ::o:

----------


## Anita Spade

Pensez à le saluer lorsque vous le croiserez en train de faire sa récolte quotidienne d'Orichalque dans le nid du Karka Champion.

----------


## Zepolak

Sans recourir à un forum privé ni à celui de GC, le seul moyen de faire un truc qui ait genre 2 jours d'exclusivité CPC, c'est de genre faire le post en modifiant un de ses anciens topics et en mettant le lien en message de guilde. Je vois que ça.

Et chapeau bas pour le travail et sa qualité, je me rends compte que je ne l'avais même pas écrit dans ma première réaction !

----------


## silence

Oui, très bon guide qui m'a permis de passer, avec le guide cuisine, les 25 premiers niveaux de ma reroll.
Jolie travail.  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Ceci dit, ce truc existe depuis déjà quelques temps, et c'est pas exclusif cpc (faites une recherche "rush 400 artificier"  :;): )

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Ceci dit, ce truc existe depuis déjà quelques temps, et c'est pas exclusif cpc (faites une recherche "rush 400 artificier" )


C'est vrai qu'on trouve facilement des guides de ce genre, mais par contre, trouve moi un guide qui t'indique en temps réel la recette de fin que tu dois utiliser en fonction des tarifs de l'hv.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avoue, j'avais trouvé ce guide à partir du 350 (c'est à dire après avoir dépensé des fortunes en montant le métier normalement  :Emo: ).

J'sais pas comment t'as fait pour que tout se mette "magiquement" à jour, mais c'est joli  ::o:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Actuellement, le gros problème du guide, c'est le prix de "Tas de poussière lumineuse". Ça représente quand même 1po42, soit plus d'un tiers du prix du guide. 
Je vais regarder si je peux trouver une recette de remplacement pour cette étape.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petite maj, quand je vois l’évolution des tarifs, le guide à pris encore quasiment 1po dans la journée...
Rien que le Tas de poussière lumineuse représente maintenant 2po18...

----------


## genie

Je voudrai te dire merci pour ton guide qui m'a bien aidé, c'est vrai que les prix ont augmenté mais malgré tout ça reste convenable.

----------


## Zepolak

Un petit up pour les gens qui s'y intéresse : les composants jusqu'au niveau 225 sont repassé à un prix raisonnable voir moins cher qu'annoncé. Y a que les poussières lumineuses qui ont pris grave du prix genre de façon complétement abusive. (>1pa30)
Donc ça fait quelques niveaux (ça m'en a fait 5) de façon extrêmement peu chère et surtout très rapide.

----------


## Minas

Tatsu-kan,

Bravo pour ce travail ! je n'ai pas encore testé les recettes mais cela semble prometteur.

Et, en effet, on trouve déjà ce type de guide sur internet, mais là où il se distingue c'est avec "Ze" fichier excel : je cherchais exactement ce type de fichier avec une Maj des prix en temps réel après avoir galéré en voulant importer les tableaux de http://www.guildwarstrade.com (...ça marche mais c'est long).

On retrouve les mêmes codes entre ce site et ton fichier, par exemple pour le tas de poussière scintillante (n°24272) http://www.guildwarstrade.com/item/24272

Pourrais-tu nous indiquer la manip' pour insérer le prix d'articles de notre choix dans excel (je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour ton fichier qui est en ligne ... mais je suis plutôt un boulet dans mon genre) ?

Utilises-tu les fameuses API
http://www.guildwarstrade.com/api/public/item?id=24272
{"sell": 6, "updated": 1358617156000, "buy": 5}

J’espère ne pas avoir loupé de post où tu expliques déjà tout ... ou peut-être que l'on rentre dans le secret professionnel ? ^^

Merci par avance

----------


## leplayze

Merci ! Fonctionne très bien , et ça permet de se mettre à l'artisanat très très simplement !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tatsu-kan,
> 
> Bravo pour ce travail ! je n'ai pas encore testé les recettes mais cela semble prometteur.
> 
> Et, en effet, on trouve déjà ce type de guide sur internet, mais là où il se distingue c'est avec "Ze" fichier excel : je cherchais exactement ce type de fichier avec une Maj des prix en temps réel après avoir galéré en voulant importer les tableaux de http://www.guildwarstrade.com (...ça marche mais c'est long).
> 
> On retrouve les mêmes codes entre ce site et ton fichier, par exemple pour le tas de poussière scintillante (n°24272) http://www.guildwarstrade.com/item/24272
> 
> Pourrais-tu nous indiquer la manip' pour insérer le prix d'articles de notre choix dans excel (je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour ton fichier qui est en ligne ... mais je suis plutôt un boulet dans mon genre) ?
> ...


Si tu veux, tu peux copier un des fichiers googledoc (Fichier -> Créer une copie).
J'utilise un script (Outils->Editeur de Scripts) qui se connecte à gw2spidy.

La dernière partie du script est un poil personnalisé pour chaque fichier.
Mais tu regarde, c'est pas très compliquer à utiliser.

----------


## Minas

Encore Merci Tatsu-Kan,

Et oui en créant un compte google drive, on peut copier, éditer les scripts ... et même mettre simplement le fichier à jour (chose que je n'arrivais pas à faire). C'est quand même beau la technique !

Merci pour cette mise à disposition.

----------


## Nessou

On en veut d'autres des aussi bons guides ! Ils déchirent !

----------


## Guitou

> Et oui en créant un compte google drive


En fait c'est un compte google donc valable pour tous les services de google (gmail, youtube, drive, gtalk, etc).

----------


## Thorkel

Merci pour ce guide. Est il encore viable? (par rapport au prix des ingrédients à l'HV), ou me conseillez vous plutôt de commencer par celui de chef (sachant que j'ai pas les zones qu'il faut avec le perso avec lequel je compte le faire?)

----------


## MeThoD BoX

Il est encore correct pour l'avoir tester il y a quelques jours, mais j'ai pas trop fait attention au prix :/

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Merci pour ce guide. Est il encore viable? (par rapport au prix des ingrédients à l'HV), ou me conseillez vous plutôt de commencer par celui de chef (sachant que j'ai pas les zones qu'il faut avec le perso avec lequel je compte le faire?)


Prend un perso qui a accès à ces zones et va chercher les compo qu'il faut.

----------


## Thorkel

> Prend un perso qui a accès à ces zones et va chercher les compo qu'il faut.

----------


## Guitou

C'est quel mot que t'as pas compris ?

----------


## Thorkel

"perso"


(ouéééé yen a un qui suit!  :^_^: )

----------


## Guitou

Hop suivit, j'ai pas eu de problème particulier à part pour arriver 400.
Pour aller de 375 à 400 crafter seulement 3 objets rares c'est pas suffisant (il m'en a fallut 5).

Bref merci tatsuninounet.  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Hop suivit, j'ai pas eu de problème particulier à part pour arriver 400.
> Pour aller de 375 à 400 crafter seulement 3 objets rares c'est pas suffisant (il m'en a fallut 5).
> 
> Bref merci tatsuninounet.


Oui, enfin tu aurais mieux fait de faire le métier Vendredi Soir, quand le serveur bénéficiait de 20% de bonus d'artisanat.
Si on rajoute les critiques, c'est faisable en 3 fois (ce que j'ai fait quand j'ai validé le guide justement).
Mais si tu veux, je peux modifier le guide et augmenter le nombre de composants pour que ça retombe sur 5

----------


## Guitou

C'est vrai que j'avais oublié ce bonus RvR, mais comme je fais du craft pour passer 60-70 (et finir 80 en visitant Orr) j'aurais pas put en profiter vendredi.

Pour la modification du guide je pense pas que ça soit utile.

----------


## Thorkel

Impec ce guide, merci !

----------


## Kurosaru

J'ai crafté plus de potions 350 pour vraiment ne plus rien en tirer et j'ai fini avec 3 items rares, nickel, merci.

----------


## Lanilor

Petit message sympa pour Tatsu d'un joueur en 3W :

----------


## athome

utiliser sur un reroll hier soir, juste la fin ou il ma fallut faire 5 rares, métiers très peu couteux si on a les compo .

Merci pour le travail accomplit  :;):

----------


## Guitou

> métiers très peu couteux si on a les compo.


Mouah ah ah ah.  ::P:

----------


## dragou

troll on/




> métiers très peu couteux si on a les compo .


Aujourd'hui je me suis acheté une villa et une voiture de luxe, ça m'a pas couté cher car j'avais l'argent.....

troll off/

----------

